
LG G Flex curved smartphone revealed - usaphp
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/13/lg-g-flex-revealed/
======
bane
The nerd in me says "cool" but the practical guy in me says, "is this useful
for anything?" all I can think of is how hard this will be to fit in...just
about anything.

~~~
keypusher
The article says "bendable and unbreakable". I'm not clear on if the phone is
fixed and curved or actually bendable?

~~~
gcb0
I bet it is not.

The display may be, but the boards, components, battery, case... for
everything to be bendable or small enough to be in hinged sections, specially
the battery, it would be much bulkier than it is showing.

That said, i will consider getting one instead of the regular candy bar format
so that my butt looks better.

~~~
cmsmith
I think you're probably right. But if you asked me to guess a year ago, I
would have said that the engineering challenge of making a flexible touch
screen display would be a lot greater than that of making a flexible circuit
board (assuming that the components themselves are small enough to not need to
be flexible).

~~~
gcb0
not correct. flexible touch screens are available since forever. and the first
oled prototypes shown some 7years ago were already extremely bendable. nothing
new on all that. Someone already pointed out that the nexus S(?) already had a
curvature on the screen.

------
ucha
Looks like they came up with the technology before than they knew how to make
use of it.

~~~
abraham
Technology is frequently created before there are good uses thought up.

~~~
YOSPOS
That doesn't mean you have to use the technology before you think of a good
use. Only Apple seems to realize this.

------
sliverstorm
A six inch display? Really?

So not only is it shaped strangely, but it's massive. Where exactly do you put
it?

~~~
aethr
If prototypes of the first computers had been dismissed so casually due to
their size, where would we be now?

~~~
goldenchrome
The first computers were huge due to necessity. A six inch screen is a design
choice.

------
2muchcoffeeman
The Nexus S and the Galaxy Nexus are also curved sightly. It was by far the
best design feature in the Nexus line and I like the attempt to increase the
curve.

I guess if the back is perfectly round, it'll rock. But also note that the
camera lens is almost always kept off surfaces and scuffing is minimised if
you don't have a case.

Apple should definitely copy this in some manner.

~~~
masklinn
I don't know, this also strikes me as "will break the phone in two if you
mistakenly put something on top of it", e.g. phone hidden a cloth or some
paper.

------
PLejeck
Does it annoy anyone else that it won't sit flat on a table? I'd find myself
slamming it down to try and flatten it.

------
kshatrea
This technology (with the curved display) would look awesome on a watch, of
course with the caveat that the curvature would need to be convex rather than
the concave one shown here. If it is at all possible that they build a narrow
band that can display rows of icons, that could be something different, who
knows? A lot of ifs in my comment, but then it looks doable to me.

EDIT: removed the word "single".

------
jmduke
Business/consumer aspects aside, this looks awesome. I might not want to buy
one, but I definitely want to spend an afternoon playing with one.

------
evilrevolution
Didn't we recently learn not to create reflective things with a concave shape?

[http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/sep/06/walkie-t...](http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/sep/06/walkie-
talkie-architect-predicted-reflection-sun-rays)

~~~
anonymous
So it's not just a phone, it's also a self-defence device (as long as your
attacker stays with his back to the sun and it's not cloudy or dark).

------
kunai
This is impractical and unimportant. It's a schtick, a useless gimmick --
something you'd expect from a struggling company like LG, probably not from
Microsoft, Samsung, or Apple. I don't know why Asian tech companies with too
much talent always fall into doing this. It's things like this that led to
Sony's demise. Remember the Rolly?

I'm also quite incredulous that years and years of waiting for flat-screen
LCDs with flat screens that were, well, flat and not curved like contemporary
CRTs, people want to go back to concentrated glare points and distorted shapes
and images.

I can understand a phone's display that tapers down near the edges to show
people notifications more easily, but a completely _curved phone_? Absurd.
Purely, simply, absurd. I may have bought the idea it if it were very slight
like the GNex, but this level of taper makes it useless for everyday use.

~~~
_pmf_
> This is impractical and unimportant. It's a schtick, a useless gimmick

Until it's copied by Apple. Then it's innovative, game-changing and amazing.

~~~
rimantas
There are two kinds of copying. One is the lossy copying—you see someone
sucessfull, you try to imitate that, but you don't undrstand which parts make
the thing work so you fail. Another is the Apple's "copying"—they see the idea
which does not quite work, they tear it apart, find out what needs
improvement, improve and release.

